# Scirocco confirmed coming to the US



## SeaBiskit (Jan 1, 2003)

GM was at a corporate meeting and they confirmed the Scriocco for the US. Had one there in person said it looks awesome in person. No confirmed release date.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco confirmed coming to the US (SeaBiskit)*

limited edition? price projection?


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco confirmed coming to the US (KingofCancer)*

CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA CANADA!!!!!!!!! TDI TDI TDI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## law128 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco confirmed coming to the US (SeaBiskit)*

http://consumerguideauto.howst...o.htm


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

$38,000-$39,000 ??? Another brillant volkswagen move.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_$38,000-$39,000 ??? Another brillant volkswagen move.

If there only going to bring 5000 units over even at that price there will probably be more demand then units available.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_$38,000-$39,000 ??? Another brillant volkswagen move.
Agreed.
Thats a couple options away from a Boxster.
I really like the Scirocco but if you're going to spend that much money, which would you pick?


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

Even if this came with 4 motion the price wouldn't hold up. Think about it, you can still find new "limited" number R32s for sale on the lot. The economy is at an all time low. A 38k + vw scirroco isn't going to sell. I really want one of these cars but for that price there are too many other options. Obviously this is all speculative anyway but I hope it comes in at a lower price.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_$38,000-$39,000 ??? Another brillant volkswagen move.

i'm in the market for a 2nd new car in the next year, i fit the demographic for this car perfectly (age, previous rocco owner, good solid income, 6 time vw owner). this car would be at the top of my short list.
however, $38-39,000 is a bit much for me to stomach, given the other choices i'd invariably have to look at in that price segment. if i can get this car for a tad over $30,000, then we might have a winner. i doubt the chances of that happening, however.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

It will not cost that much.
Someone was converting prices using a currency converter again.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

kill the EOS and bring this over. the car just has more history behind it.


----------



## CTVW (Jul 27, 2002)

here's an exerpt from the email i received from vwoa last week:
Volkswagen of Germany forwarded your e-mail to me. I appreciate your passion for our products! As a long-time member of the Volkswagen family, your feedback is important to us. I understand you would like to see the Iroc, formerly known as the Scirocco, come to the United States. I appreciate the opportunity to respond.
We understand our customers are looking for a sportier model of car from us as an automotive manufacturer. For this reason, the Iroc has begun testing for the U.S. market. The Iroc combines a turbocharger and a supercharger to produce diesel-like fuel economy while still packing a punch. At this time, we do not have a release date, but I encourage you to visit our website at http://www.vw.com for updates on our upcoming vehicle releases.


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

So...Its coming then?
Are they going to call it the Iroc though? That name is so stupid.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (JMBII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMBII* »_So...Its coming then?
Are they going to call it the Iroc though? That name is so stupid. 

I think (I'm hoping) that the person answering his email was confused. There's no logical reason to call it an Iroc here and a Scirocco in the rest of the world. But then I think of the Rabbit...


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_It will not cost that much.
Someone was converting prices using a currency converter again.

I hope that was the case... in the rest of the world it is actually less expensive than a GTi


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (wachuko)*

^ Exactly, and if this...

_Quote, originally posted by *CTVW* »_...The Iroc combines a turbocharger and a supercharger to produce diesel-like fuel economy while still packing a punch...

...is to be believed, than said version I believe _is_ cheaper than a GTI in the UK.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JM1681)*

I can dig it. I'd trade my R32 for it in a heartbeat.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JMBII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMBII* »_So...Its coming then?
Are they going to call it the Iroc though? That name is so stupid. 

Its called a Scirocco. Iroc was the name of the concept.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

I doubt it will come over here @ $38K. Nope the ideal price for this car (with the magnetic suspension, nice interior and perhaps a more powerful 2.0T) is slightly north of the GTI. I figure that this essentially the coupe version of the Eos and carries much of the GTI content, it should split the base price of the 2 cars for similar equipped versions.


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

I would NOT pay that much for a Scirocco, sorry. My ceiling is 30. I love it but over 30 I could not justify it, Id go for an Audi or Porsche.


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (JMBII)*

I could see it going in the low 30's if it comes with AWD...look at the price differences of the 1st R32 when in Europe and in the US


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*

Well the R32 is no longer after this year in the states, so I am assuming that the price of the Scirocco will take the price of the R32.
If you think about it, there has to be a happy medium. They can't sell the Scirocco for the same price as the GTI, it wouldn't make sense. They cant sell if for close to 40k because it would bump heads with the TT. So a high 20's - mid/low 30's is the price range that they will probably sell for. This is a broad price range that I am tossing out, but it leaves room for options (if any.) Lately VW has been putting out very little on different packages, I think the biggest one lately was the 3 packages for the MKV Gti. 
I too got the word last night from a friend who works at the dealer that the Scirocco will be coming into the states. I also spoke with a VW employee at an auto show this past weekend who confirmed it was on its way as well. Projected date from what the auto show gentleman said was around the same release date as the MKVI. Lets see how acurate my figures are by the end of the first quarter when VW puts out more info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I do plan on purchasing on of these. I will be selling my MKIIVR and a few other things, but I will make it a mission to get into one. Lets just hope I am not dissapointed and that it comes the way I would like to see it; AWD, leather and manual. DSG is nice, but the least they could do is give the option (refer to previous satement about options.) It is bold to say that I will be selling these items in preperation for a vehicle I have never driven before, but if it drives like it looks than I will not be dissapointed. If I am well, I will return or not buy it and have money to just sit in savings while I keep driving the 337 around.


















_Modified by Gr8mafy at 11:13 AM 11-13-2008_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

How old is that email from? I thought the iroc name was just for concept purposes. It shouldnt be called iroc since there was an american car called iroc before and was not anything close to being german.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_How old is that email from? I thought the iroc name was just for concept purposes. It shouldnt be called iroc since there was an american car called iroc before and was not anything close to being german.


----------



## CTVW (Jul 27, 2002)

I cringed when I read Iroc myself. I thought that was just the name of the concept & I seem to remember Autoweek or someone writing that VW would not be able to sell the car here with that name due to licensing issues. When Chevy was selling the IROC Camaros they were running Camaro-bodied cars in the race series. I believe that NASCAR actually owns the IROC series. IROC or Iroc just doesn't make any sense.
I do hope she's right about the twin charger motor http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif
The email was sent on 11/04/2008 @ 5:46 pm
I do have a name and contact number for the lady who sent the email, but I didn't think it would be appropriate to post it on here.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gr8mafy* »_









This actually looks more like a Scirocco than the new "Scirocco".


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mpci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpci* »_This actually looks more like a Scirocco than the new "Scirocco".

i don't get why people keep lurking in these forums just to tell everyone else how much they don't think this car is as good as the original.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_
i don't get why people keep lurking in these forums just to tell everyone else how much they don't think this car is as good as the original.

I don't get why people keep lurking in these forums just to tell everyone else how much they want to marry, have sex with, have little wannabe Scirocco babies with the abomination that is the new "Scirocco".


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mpci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpci* »_
I don't get why people keep lurking in these forums just to tell everyone else how much they want to marry, have sex with, have little wannabe Scirocco babies with the abomination that is the new "Scirocco".

kthxbai.


----------



## Cynic65 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

VW's ad-wizard like plan to bring over a limited amount at a horribly high price is sounding more and more like a disaster with each bit of rumor coming out.








I wouldn't spend more than $25k on one of these even though I really like it. For $25k one can get a new GTI that would probably kick the snot out of it.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Cynic65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynic65* »_
I wouldn't spend more than $25k on one of these even though I really like it. For $25k one can get a new GTI that would probably kick the snot out of it.

this is the funniest statement yet. forget the 25k, would you like vw to give it to you for free? would that make you happy? get real guy.
and for you to say that a gti will beat one of these is hilarious. you have no idea what drivetrain they're shipping with this car.
maybe you should change your username to snap_judgement.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
kthxbai.

Is kthxbai retard for something?


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
this is the funniest statement yet. forget the 25k, would you like vw to give it to you for free? would that make you happy? get real guy.
and for you to say that a gti will beat one of these is hilarious. you have no idea what drivetrain they're shipping with this car.
maybe you should change your username to snap_judgement.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate all this speculations since there is no confirmed facts but i will throuhg some more out there since its all we got.
I think price you guys would be looking in the high 20k since the speculation of what segment on the lineup its sapose to take is the r32 and since it dose not come with 4mo or a 3.2 should be able to knock off a few grand.
Since vw pused its 2 seater mid egine roadster to detroit. I am fearly confident if VW plans on bring thses over it could be showen at LA this Friday.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mpci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpci* »_
Is kthxbai retard for something?









yeah, i thought you might understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The GM at the dealership I work at said $30-35K-ish and the only option would be transmission choice.
I wonder if the North American launch will be at NAIAS in Detroit in January????


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_only option would be transmission choice. 

cool with me.. like i said... if it comes in a manual i will own one. AWD would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_I can dig it. I'd trade my R32 for it in a heartbeat.

One step ahead of u, I called my salesperson this afternoon and asked for the first they can order


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Its neat


_Modified by audivwdave at 10:31 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Does anyone know how many exactly are coming over in limited edition?


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Does anyone know how many exactly are coming over in limited edition?

There is no actual official word yet on if the car is coming to US. Though if you want to speculate that there going to bring it over as a special edition then you could assume they would bring over about the same numbers of the r32. Witch means there would be enough for you to get one if you wanted one.
I am hopping that VWOA will make it official at the LA motor show this weekend then we will have more information to go on.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_
I am hopping that VWOA will make it official at the LA motor show this weekend then we will have more information to go on.

I'll be there! Hopefully I can get a chance to talk to a rep.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_
There is no actual official word yet on if the car is coming to US. 

Except for what VW told dealers at the meeting last week that i've had confirmed by four different GMs at four different dealerships http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
Except for what VW told dealers at the meeting last week that i've had confirmed by four different GMs at four different dealerships http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

Official word would be a press release to the general public. Though even press releases are not official any more because officially the sirocco was headed for USA but then was scrapped.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
I'll be there! Hopefully I can get a chance to talk to a rep.

Nice wish i would be there sucks they pushed the 2 seater mid engine concept though.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mpci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpci* »_I don't get why people keep lurking in these forums just to tell everyone else how much they want to marry, have sex with, have little wannabe Scirocco babies with the abomination that is the new "Scirocco".

do you really have no place better to be? nothing better to do? there is a Scirocco forum. perfect place for you. this is the New Scirocco forum. very simple really. you sound like a troll.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah haha all these old model scirocco people cant sleep at night anymore cuz their car is ancient history.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_
do you really have no place better to be? nothing better to do? there is a Scirocco forum. perfect place for you. this is the New Scirocco forum. very simple really. you sound like a troll.

ah men!


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german car blog* »_
A source who joined the VW of America dealer meeting last week in Las Vegas told us that the VW Scirocco has been confirmed for the US, which has been rumored already, and will be introduced alongside with the VW Rabbit TDI. Cool news! Stay tuned for more, most probably from the LA Auto Show!

I hope they dont forget about canada!


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

the new iroc will be coming to usa with the tried and true 2.slow engine from the mkIII and mkIV lineage with 110 hp and 90 torque to give the diesel-like fuel sipping that you would expect in a sportscar.
this will also help keep its price down to $28K-$30K.
dealers will start order taking in january 09.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_the new iroc will be coming to usa with the tried and true 2.slow engine from the mkIII and mkIV lineage with 110 hp and 90 torque to give the diesel-like fuel sipping that you would expect in a sportscar.
this will also help keep its price down to $28K-$30K.
dealers will start order taking in january 09.

stick a slushbox in it, and i'm sold!


----------



## smashingpimp01 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_the new iroc will be coming to usa with the tried and true 2.slow engine from the mkIII and mkIV lineage with 110 hp and 90 torque to give the diesel-like fuel sipping that you would expect in a sportscar.
this will also help keep its price down to $28K-$30K.
dealers will start order taking in january 09.

That better not be true. That's a waste of a nice car is they slap a 2.slow into it.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (smashingpimp01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smashingpimp01* »_
That better not be true. That's a waste of a nice car is they slap a 2.slow into it.










seriously??? you believe that?


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_
Thats a couple options away from a Boxster.



what are you implying here? i think i'd rather be seen driving around in convertible beetle than a boxster.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (O.G. Kush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O.G. Kush* »_what are you implying here? i think i'd rather be seen driving around in convertible beetle than a boxster. 
And that is your opinion and you're entitled to it.
All I know is if I had 40 grand in my pocket to spend on a car, I'd be at a Lotus or Porsche dealership.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_And that is your opinion and you're entitled to it.
All I know is if I had 40 grand in my pocket to spend on a car, I'd be at a Lotus or Porsche dealership.

Both of those cars are more expensive than 40k. I can empathize with where you're going though -- Elises are great values. However, I have yet to see a Boxster on a dealer's lot under $48,000, and daily driving an Elise can often be a pain in the butt.
Both have more cachet, but the VW will come loaded to the brim options, where the other two will be bone dry at that price. S3s are faster than base boxsters and elises too, so a 40k Scirocco would be a bit faster still (its lighter).
Also, the dealership folks above said it would be at most $35k with all the gadgets.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 12:32 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAR* »_
Volkswagen is readying a high-performance version of its Scirocco coupe. It's expected to wear the R20T badge, denoting it uses a 2.0-litre turbo mustering around 265bhp. It's the same firecracker four that sees service in the Audi S3, making this the most powerful Scirocco ever.
The new R20T will go on sale in early 2010, crowning the Scirocco range...
Volkswagen sources familiar with the project claim the R20T has 80% of the visual aggression of the Scirocco GT24 racer pictured. Remove the race-track wing, splitters and other Nurburgring paraphernalia and you get the idea.


As if I wasn't sold before. I will most definitely be abandoning the R for this.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Is that 2.0 non turbo engine even around anymore?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

not in the US of A.
maybe in mexico SA and over seas somewhere.


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

I already have one ordered, hoping to get number 1 of the approximate 5,000 coming to the states, and i have a spot for it to go in my garage with my already Custom Big Turbo MKV .:R32 #1269.....


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (PHDubs.:R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHDubs.:R32* »_I already have one ordered, hoping to get number 1 of the approximate 5,000 coming to the states, and i have a spot for it to go in my garage with my already Custom Big Turbo MKV .:R32 #1269..... 

Mind explaining how you have one ordered when it's not in the system again?


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*

I have already told them I'm going to buy the R20T with every option that will be available for the car. And I all ready put money down on the car, to try and get the first one. .


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (PHDubs.:R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHDubs.:R32* »_I have already told them I'm going to buy the R20T with every option that will be available for the car. And I all ready put money down on the car, to try and get the first one. .









Good luck, we'll see who has a better salesman, I told mine the moment the meeting ended. Also the books aren't open and wont be for a while, esp if we're getting the R20T (or Scirocco R Studie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*

I'm actually quite excited about this car. I really hope it comes in around $28k / Manual. I could care less about the trim package or AWD because it will most certainly drive the price out of my range. 
As for this talk of "old scirocco" people getting pissy about the name.. sure it might not be the exact same car, but I will tell you it is driving up the price of well maintained / restored "old" sciroccos. It is bringing attention to our cars and people are remembering what a great coupe it once was. 
I want matching old/new roccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

we need a pic of your old rocco.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

you mean this piece of crap?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

WOW YOU guys are funny all excited about a car that its cool but until i see the car at a dealer than i will believe it. speculations who cares.????


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (trueunion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trueunion* »_WOW YOU guys are funny all excited about a car that its cool but until i see the car at a dealer than i will believe it. speculations who cares.????
















it's okay to be excited about a car, regardless if it's coming here or not.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (trueunion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trueunion* »_WOW YOU guys are funny all excited about a car that its cool but until i see the car at a dealer than i will believe it. speculations who cares.????
















Go talk to your GM and get back to us on the speculation bit. k thanks.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you mean this piece of crap?

















that, my friend, is sex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (The Hustler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























wned


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

From Canadian sales rep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll let you know the information that I know. As of right now, there is no
official announcement stating that the Scirocco is coming to Canada.
However, the last time I met with people from VWoC, I was told that it's
about 90% coming here. Things can change however, that's why nothing
official has been announced. If it does come, we should see it around fall
of 2009 as a 2010 model. I can let you know as soon as I find out more
information though.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm actually quite excited about this car. I really hope it comes in around $28k / Manual. 

me too


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Who is not







None the less i will be happy to drool at them as they drive by if its in the R price range.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

please please please please please please please please please bring it to US... may be we should start a petition to VWofA


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

what about the Type R model.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

In motion for everyone..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atflickr/3110915770/


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Angx)*

^niiice

_Quote, originally posted by *Angx* »_what about the Type R model.

x2?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

I wonder if theyre going to come with some sort of votex kit


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_please please please please please please please please please bring it to US... may be we should start a petition to VWofA

They should just create a vw of north america. The canadian models dont even offer nav units, and for some damn reason they have a higher stance. So if Americans think they get shafted, we get it more.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Angx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angx* »_
They should just create a vw of north america. The canadian models dont even offer nav units, and for some damn reason they have a higher stance. So if Americans think they get shafted, we get it more.

Welcome to canada. The reson we have higher cars is we have a curm law that requires a car to be able to i belive not be damiged from a curb or some junk like that but i am not 100% sure. Canada is just not a big enough of a market. There want be a vw of na since so we are not rulled by one body of goverment. Though would it be nice to pay US prices especialy now a days we pay premium even after exchange .


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Latest News: Volkswagen Scirocco Confirmed For USA - Confidential Dealer Update*

did see this posted here yet:

_Quote »_AutoSpies.com Exclusive: Volkswagen Scirocco Confirmed For USA - Confidential Dealer Update
I just got this e-mail from a Volkswagen Dealer GM and AutoSpies.com reader who got some exciting news at a recent dealer meeting he attended. Here is the e-mail he just sent me...
Dear Agent 00J,
I wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know about some of the exciting new product coming stateside in 2009. Pictures and specs on the new Rabbit and GTI have been circulating for a while now and the Touareg 2 will be joined this summer with a V6 diesel however the big news I wanted to share with you is the announcement at our annual dealer meeting that the Scirocco is coming to America.
That's right, the Scirocco is coming to the USA. Expected in 2009, VW announced at the dealer meeting I attended that a business case has been made to bring the Scirocco in limited numbers to the USA. Similar to the R32, the Scirocco will be limited in numbers, and they will all be equipped the same way including the 2.0T engine seen in the current GTI. 
No information was given regarding power levels or transmission availability however I would speculate inclusion of both the DSG and manual. One item that we were told WAS NOT coming is the all wheel drive system as seen in the R32.
I will keep you up to date as more information comes from corporate, in the meantime I thought this little morsel would give you and your readers something to drool over.
Happy New Year!
VW Dealer Spy
I was excited when I read this, as I know a lot of you have expressed interest in the Scirocco. A special thanks to my source for providing this information.
But do you think this is a good move for Volkswagen to bring the Scirocco to the USA?
Don't forget to check out our exciting auto show galleries...
 

http://www.autospies.com/news/...39421/


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wonder what the price may be though...


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Latest News: Volkswagen Scirocco Confirmed For USA - Confidential Dealer Update (island T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *island T* »_did see this posted here yet:
http://www.autospies.com/news/...39421/ 

If it's the same 2.0T that's in the GTI, I'll probably pass on it.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Latest News: Volkswagen Scirocco Confirmed For USA - Confidential Dealer Update (improvius)*

no awd?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_I wonder if theyre going to come with some sort of votex kit

It is already available.


----------

